# super death terminators!



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

my favourite tactic for my (dark angels) assault terminators are:

interrogator chaplin 

5 termies with lightning claws

if possible land raider crusader

reason: armour 14 transport. almost nothing can stop that. go straight for the unit you want to see dead. when in assault range, get the termies to assault out of the land raider. 20 attacks re-rolling wounds 'cos of litanies of hate, re-rolling wounds 'cos their lightning claws, and no armour save 'cos there power weapons. then theres the claplins attacks!

ive used this, and it eliminates everything in close combat.

also, if you dont want to use a LRC, get a squadron of bikes, use their scout move, then deep strike the termies within 6" to avoid scatter on the first turn with deathwing assault.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Of course, it hurts when it all goes wrong, you just know that 1 guardsmen with a lascannon on the hill will blow it up, after you've dropped every nuke you can on it


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I have thought if this tactic many times but you are putting all of your eggs in one basket the landraider with termies in it is costing almost 700 pts


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Those 5 Terminators are the max a LR can transport. There's no room for the Interrogator Chaplain.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

Its a good idea, but ultimately will not go down too well due to the immense amount of firepower that will be directed at it from the first turn and how it suffers from the genestealer axiom as soon as the LR goes down (which it will unless the opponent is stupid and/or tactically insane)


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought standard LR can transport 12. and LRC 16

this is all well and good, but have fun charging a squad of banshees or harlequins, they will toast all your termies before they can even hit once,


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Engelus said:


> I thought standard LR can transport 12. and LRC 16
> 
> this is all well and good, but have fun charging a squad of banshees or harlequins, they will toast all your termies before they can even hit once,


LR = 10 or 5 Term
LRC = 15 or 8 Term


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

FrozenOrb said:


> LR = 10 or 5 Term
> LRC = 15 or 8 Term


Make that 16 termies for the Crusader.

Damn, I keep regretting it more and more for every moment that I bought a starndard Land Raider...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

What? Termies count as two models no matter what. What'dya mean 16 Termies in a LR? 16 Termies in a Thunderhawk, maybe, but now we're talking a 1500-point unit.

-Dirge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I think he probly meant 16 power-armoured marines.

Though obviously, only in certain codices - BA is one, but Codex SM isn't (15 only).

Could anybody put what the capacity of a crusader is in other codicies? I have no info on Wolves, DA, BT or the Chaos codex, and it might be useful to know...


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

First off no AC?

I love a full Termie squad with LC but if you deep strike them they are bound to be stranded out in the open after they wreck the first target so I would recommend getting a LRC for them.


----------



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> First off no AC?
> 
> I love a full Termie squad with LC but if you deep strike them they are bound to be stranded out in the open after they wreck the first target so I would recommend getting a LRC for them.



if a Land raider Crusader wont work, then a teleport homer armed dude on bike works just as well


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

if you do go with the LRC then make sure you have the fire support to eliminate all major threats to the LRC. otherwise its screwed, big time. the LR, not to mention the LRC are major fire magnets.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm slowly building a Deathwing Army and I'm having the problem of delivering my precious termis into combat. The 1500 point army is made up of a whopping 20 models inc the LRC.
My only tactic, use one shooting bunch as fodder from DW assault rule and storm the LRC forwards as fast as possible!

The big problem is armies like guard, Tau, nids and Eldar. Too frickin many units! Here's a typical game:
DA army goes first (Yeah!)
Teleport in, charge forward, shoot and kill a big bunch of cheap useless fodder - end of turn.

Enemy turn 2
They shoot, termis die

DA turn 2
Only shooting from the slow ass unit at the back and the dreads - Charge remaining termis into combat

Game grinds to a halt as weak ass enemy can't harm or armour saves never fail.

I think I've talked myself out of this army! Maybe it can look good while being maimed?


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

whiteshark12 said:


> if a Land raider Crusader wont work, then a teleport homer armed dude on bike works just as well


That still doesn't help them if they wipe out there target and get stranded out in the open.



ChunkyMonkey said:


> Here's a typical game:
> DA army goes first (Yeah!)
> Teleport in, charge forward, shoot and kill a big bunch of cheap useless fodder - end of turn.


Um, only half of the Deathwing can deep strike on turn 1.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Edit: nm didn't read the second page


----------



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> That still doesn't help them if they wipe out there target and get stranded out in the open.


ive found i get charge by every combat specialist in the army. i have NEVER had a time in the last 6 months where my termies arn't in combat during most of the game


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> Um, only half of the Deathwing can deep strike on turn 1.


I know, but I only have 3 units, One in the LRC, one deep striking and one slogging it on foot. 

I figure I will either just scrape a victory OR be destroyed by turn 3. Ha ha, how about that for unpredictable!


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

whiteshark12 said:


> ive found i get charge by every combat specialist in the army. i have NEVER had a time in the last 6 months where my termies arn't in combat during most of the game


What are you in combat with that takes you're Termies most of the game to kill? Dude my Chaos Termies can clear a squad in a turn or two.



ChunkyMonkey said:


> I know, but I only have 3 units, One in the LRC, one deep striking and one slogging it on foot.
> 
> I figure I will either just scrape a victory OR be destroyed by turn 3. Ha ha, how about that for unpredictable!


What ever floats you're boat, giood luck with it.


----------



## LegionOfTheLost (Jan 10, 2008)

also with that beautiful tactic you get frag grenades on terminators.... cuz when they assault out of the assault hatch(stupid name)...they count as equipped with frags. so charge some units in cover and bam death with grenades. if you dont belive me read the "frag assault launchers in the land raider crusader section.... of any loyalist marine book"


----------



## Jadow (Nov 23, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I have thought if this tactic many times but you are putting all of your eggs in one basket the landraider with termies in it is costing almost 700 pts



DW armies make sure them eggs are hardboiled!:so_happy:


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

A LRC can transport 16 marines or 8 termies in the DA dex


----------



## Temujin (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a number of ways that this plan could go astray:
a) You are fighting Tau
b) Your opponent has a large number of dedicated assault units with high initiative. Genestealers, Harlequins, Banshees, Incubi will all inflict a world of hurt on your hugely expensive unit, and some of them will do it for bargain prices. Nids in particular have a large number of high initiative rending/Monstrous creature attacks.
c) Just generally, if your opponent has the resources necessary to pop an AV 14 vehicle and a good chunk of AP2. (As in case a)
d) Your tank is surrounded and killed by like a million scarabs with disruption fields or something, leaving the passengers to die in the burning wreck.
I mean, I love overpowered units as much as the next guy and believe they are their own reward. I'm just sayin'.


----------

